# Raw Diet - Fish



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I have started including freshwater fish in raw diet because I can. ...and because I chatted with a vet to see what the potential for parasite problems is.

Unsolicited advice: If you didn't personally catch the fish, doublecheck for hooks. My dog was eating a fish strangely - she pulled out the guts and left them. There was a big fish hook in the guts. :-o 

What I was curious about is that my dog refused perch. This is the extreme food drive dog that will eat anything. And I mean ANYTHING (glass, nylon, plastic, fabric...) She wouldn't have anything to do with the perch. :? 

Anyone else notice this, or any ideas why?


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't have anything helpful to add, but what all kinds of fish are you feeding?

Also, it'd be smart to check any of the fish that were not raised for human consumption for hooks.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Not that it would really matter but perch have very tough scaly skin, and sharp tips on the end of their gills. I have found my dogs do not really care for fish that have alot of scales, they get stuck in their mouth


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I add fish to Xena's diet in the form of dried fish skins. Sometimes with her food, othertimes as a treat between meals.

This means she gets the nutritional benefit of the fish, without me having to cope with smells and storage problems etc... Also, because it is in dried skin format, there's the dental benefit as they clean the teeth also.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

It was crappies and bluegills.

There was almost no skin on the perch. I was feeding her the remnants of fish we were filleting. She did like the skin/scales from the crappies and bluegills. 

Gary - where do you get that and how much do you pay for it? Do you think it has much nutritional value?


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

This may have nothing to do with it. But with the smaller pearch maybe she's associating them with the small bones that if swallowed by me or you are very uncomfortable. I dunno. Just throwing something out there.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

My wife works at a sea food company that supplies asian resturants with fish . She regularly brings home salmon, tuna and yellow tail, we mix it in small quantities with his raw food. He goes nuts when the goodie bag comes through the door.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Jason Moore said:


> This may have nothing to do with it. But with the smaller pearch maybe she's associating them with the small bones that if swallowed by me or you are very uncomfortable. I dunno. Just throwing something out there.


I doubt it. She ate 3 crappie/bluegill first, refused the perch and then ate 2 or 3 more crappie/bluegill. She had never had fish before.

I also doubt any discomfort with bone. She chews her bones thoroughly.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> Gary - where do you get that and how much do you pay for it? Do you think it has much nutritional value?


Anne,

I get it from a UK based company called www.fish4dogs.com

It can be expensive, so I wait for the sales. At the moment a 1.9kg box is £14.70 ($24) It's not cheap, even at sale price. But it's convenient.

Nutrition wise it's; Protein 85% , Ash 12%, Oil 2.6%, Moisture 8%, Fibre 0.6%, Omega 3 0.35%


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Gary Garner said:


> Anne,
> 
> I get it from a UK based company called www.fish4dogs.com
> 
> ...


Last time Gary posted about this great sounding fish goodies I emailed the company for more information. At that time they did not have a U.S. distributor and said they would let me know when they did. I offered to be one but got no response. Darn it.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Geoducks. Of all the things to find buried in the frrezer is a package of geoduck necks my ex never ground for chowder. That's kind of like fish. LOL I'm thinking from 2-years ago. Would this work for a fish addition for the dogs? Or should I see what the barn cats think. 

One day, my dream house will have a couple acre pond I can get fresh fish from for the dogs. :lol: One day.....


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Tina Rempel said:


> Geoducks. Of all the things to find buried in the frrezer is a package of geoduck necks my ex never ground for chowder. That's kind of like fish. LOL I'm thinking from 2-years ago. Would this work for a fish addition for the dogs? Or should I see what the barn cats think.
> 
> One day, my dream house will have a couple acre pond I can get fresh fish from for the dogs. :lol: One day.....


i go trout fishing on sundays..do you think it would be ok to give my 4 1/2 month old mali a whole trout..or should i skin it...shes been eating raw since she was born..and i just added bones kornish hens to her diet and she semms to break the bones easily..


----------

